# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Kodi i davincit-Liber-

## benseven11

Libri -Kodi i davincit- autor Dan Brown
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=04RGJALA

----------

